# Vizslas and little kids



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

When you can take an 8 month old granddaughter to enjoy being part of the pack.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/lily-honorary-vizsla-pup.html

Had a great 4th of July. Happy Independence Day for all you Americans and their hunting dogs.

Rod aka redbirddog.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

What adorable pictures. Your granddaughter is beautiful!

How did your homemade calming vest work, btw?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Redrover,
On the Russian River there was not a firecracker fired off all weekend.

Got home yesterday and last night the fireworks set Chloe into a crazy fit.

Ordered a proper "Thundershirt" today. 

Bailey could care less about fireworks or thunder.

Not all Vizslas are created equal.

Rod


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Lily is certainly a cutie. But Bailey is a stunner isn't he!! ;D


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Adorable pictures!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> Redrover,
> On the Russian River there was not a firecracker fired off all weekend.
> 
> Got home yesterday and last night the fireworks set Chloe into a crazy fit.
> ...


Yeah, they all have their idiosyncracies!! 

Your grandaughter is just soooo cute. I have two grandsons RBD a two and a four year old. Being a little older, we can safely allow Ozkar who is now 8 months, to interact with them without fear of him hurting them accidentally. He is such a gentle boy with littlies. 

I had a look at your pics on the blog too. Bailey is just adorable!!  He looks soo much like my Ozkar.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What a cutie-patootie your little grandaughter Lily is!!

Yes, one of the things that I think MOST recommends the Vizsla breed is gentleness with all people. and especially around children. It's been my experience that the adult Vizsla is quite trustworthy in this regard.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

They are fabulous dogs with kids. Scout has always always been super gentle with our kids, and takes a lot of climbing and grabbing from them, quite happily. He loves them as much as they love him.

Ha today my 3 year old told me she loved Scout so much that he was her bested friend.


----------

